# Pickled Green Tomatoes Relish Take 2



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 30, 2021)

So I tried making a sugar free version of those Pickled Green Tomatoes like they serve at Catfish places around here last year.  This whole batch below ended up in the trash!  The texture and taste just not right.  I wish would of saved what I did or at least what kind of sugar.  I picked up some green tomato's today and going to try again only this time think just go with real sugar!  Thought about trying Truvia Cane Sugar Blend but that might of been what I used last time.  Just don't remember.  I using this lady's recipe:



Trashed!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 30, 2021)

Just found my old thread and I did use  Truvia Cane Sugar Blend.  Screw it just go with real sugar!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/green-tomato-relish.298912/


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 30, 2021)

jcam222
 What do you think of Monk Fruit for this?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 30, 2021)

Notebooks are great for recording what you've done so you can refer back to them time after time.. they're also a great place to make comments about what you did or didn't like and what changes you make the next time etc.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 30, 2021)

I think that Monkfruit blends would work well. Even better is my new favorite Allulose. Splenda is an option as well.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I think that Monkfruit blends would work well. Even better is my new favorite Allulose. Splenda is an option as well.


I do have a bag of that Allulose.  I really don't want to mess this one up.  This lady does not cook the tomatoes in the liquid and does a salt brine.  This should fix the texture thing.  Thought about just using sugar but 1 3/4 cups for 5 pints quite a bit.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I do have a bag of that Allulose.  I really don't want to mess this one up.  This lady does not cook the tomatoes in the liquid and does a salt brine.  This should fix the texture thing.  Thought about just using sugar but 1 3/4 cups for 5 pints quite a bit.


Just taste and adjust. Usually will need more of the artificial to get the sweetness needed.


----------

